# World's Most Iconic Landmarks



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Diggerdog said:


> It depends how much exposure a landmark gets.
> 
> For example, in Namibia there is a 2500 metre high, stand alone mountain, rising sheer from the desert floor. It is a perfect cone, inhabited by leopards and other wildlife, waterfalls and secret caves and bushman paintings.
> It is called the Brandberg - but no one has heard of it because it gets no exposure.
> ...


Then it's Namibia's fault for not showing this 2500m high mountain in tourist videos.... or not enough people go to Namibia to rave on about said mountain. At 350m, Uluru is not like it's the tallest monolith in the world. That goes to the some-what near by Mount Augustus (860m). Even Kata Tjuta is taller (546m). It's just the people who run the tourism campaigns here do a pretty good job keeping the focus on Uluru for its history, paintings, stories, etc. 

Maybe Namibia could take notes


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

*Compare notes with Wikipedia's Wonders of the World*


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

egypt69 said:


> Wow, can't believe the Pyramids were not in your Top 10. Pyramids are definitely more iconic than the Golden Gate bridge :cripes:


I agree, definitely the Pyramids...


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

Probably the Eiffel Tower


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

image hosting over 5mb
Image from: AllPosters​


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

PanaManiac said:


> *URBAN*
> *Eiffel Tower*
> *Statue of Liberty*
> *Christ the Redeemer Statue*
> ...



The best list :applause:


----------

